# Almost 40 and thinking about racing



## Joemero (Jul 19, 2008)

I've been riding since 2007 semi-seriously, with some spurts of seriousness as in a few months of 100-250 mi a week, to a few months of ZERO, when work and other distractions get in the way...

With that said, I have a passion for the sport, I turn 40 in in a couple months and was wondering if it was too late to really consider racing...and yes, I know im not expecting to get sponsored or anything. But I was also wondering if at this age to start. A local team has invited me for their Masters 40+ group.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Never too late to start imho. Focus on having fun and enjoying your friends/team mates and everything else will fall into place. Put too much pressure on yourself to be like "Joe" who's been racing since juniors and you'll enjoy the ride less. It's about growing and contributing to the team when and where you can. Not that this is important but just for some encouragement I started at 38 and upgraded to cat2 at 40. I now race a mix of masters and elite stuff depending on the type of race it is. Having a blast!


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I know several guys who took up cycling, then later, racing, after age 40 and are doing great. Go for it.


----------



## Joemero (Jul 19, 2008)

> Never too late to start imho. Focus on having fun and enjoying your friends/team mates and everything else will fall into place. Put too much pressure on yourself to be like "Joe" who's been racing since juniors and you'll enjoy the ride less. It's about growing and contributing to the team when and where you can. Not that this is important but just for some encouragement I started at 38 and upgraded to cat2 at 40. I now race a mix of masters and elite stuff depending on the type of race it is. Having a blast!


Great to hear! What kind of training, diet change/commitments did you make and work/life balance to achieve this?


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Joemero said:


> Great to hear! What kind of training, diet change/commitments did you make and work/life balance to achieve this?


I was an athlete in college and we used mountain biking (late 80's early 90's) for a good bit of cross training in the spring summer and fall. After 10 years chasing the career and zero cycling I found the love for mountain biking once again and just started riding 10 hrs/wk from the get go. Two years later I transitioned to the road as I thought training on the road would improve my aerobic fitness. Once on the road I found the racing to be something that I enjoyed more than mountain bike racing. Cat 5 to 3 was very easy and happend in the span of six months. Cat3 to cat 2 took another season and along the way I rode high volume weeks close to 20 hours and low volume weeks of 10. I have a job that allows for the ability to log some serious time and so I just kept riding (w/in the constraints a training plan) to meet the goals I thought I could reach. 

Chasing the upgrades was an interesting time learning how to train, equipment, and managing time with the family (wife +2 kids). I failed to understand the importance of rest and recovery and the value of core strength. I managed to cycle myself into a large hole a couple years ago and injured myself with a debilitating back injury. In my quest to heal my back I found the value of strength/core/stability and in general simple whole food nutrition. Doing core/stability work and eating smart I lost about 10-15 lbs and am lean for a mid 40 male. 

What is very important to keep in mind (IMHO) is that what worked or didn't work for me may or may not work for you. I've found that generally the guys that are doing well in masters races have some sort of history whether they have been cycling for 30+ years or were a former pro athlete in a different sport which complimented their current cycling addiction. You'll likely get confused here until you have some experience under your belt. I would recommend diving in and not looking back. Who knows where your path will take you? Just get on the path!


----------



## Joemero (Jul 19, 2008)

woodys737 said:


> I was an athlete in college and we used mountain biking (late 80's early 90's) for a good bit of cross training in the spring summer and fall. After 10 years chasing the career and zero cycling I found the love for mountain biking once again and just started riding 10 hrs/wk from the get go. Two years later I transitioned to the road as I thought training on the road would improve my aerobic fitness. Once on the road I found the racing to be something that I enjoyed more than mountain bike racing. Cat 5 to 3 was very easy and happend in the span of six months. Cat3 to cat 2 took another season and along the way I rode high volume weeks close to 20 hours and low volume weeks of 10. I have a job that allows for the ability to log some serious time and so I just kept riding (w/in the constraints a training plan) to meet the goals I thought I could reach.
> 
> Chasing the upgrades was an interesting time learning how to train, equipment, and managing time with the family (wife +2 kids). I failed to understand the importance of rest and recovery and the value of core strength. I managed to cycle myself into a large hole a couple years ago and injured myself with a debilitating back injury. In my quest to heal my back I found the value of strength/core/stability and in general simple whole food nutrition. Doing core/stability work and eating smart I lost about 10-15 lbs and am lean for a mid 40 male.
> 
> What is very important to keep in mind (IMHO) is that what worked or didn't work for me may or may not work for you. I've found that generally the guys that are doing well in masters races have some sort of history whether they have been cycling for 30+ years or were a former pro athlete in a different sport which complimented their current cycling addiction. You'll likely get confused here until you have some experience under your belt. I would recommend diving in and not looking back. Who knows where your path will take you? Just get on the path!


Thanks again for your feedback, it is greatly appreciated! One more question, at which point if at all, did you incorporate a powermeter into your training?


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Joemero said:


> Thanks again for your feedback, it is greatly appreciated! One more question, at which point if at all, did you incorporate a powermeter into your training?


2008. Trying to go from cat 3 to 2.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

I started at 37 years of age and was a CAT 3 by 39...I didn't feel the need to try and make it to CAT 2 since I could race Masters 40+ 1/2/3 that year (my birthday is in December so my racing age was 40  ) and half the field in the Masters 40+ 1/2/3 are CAT 1/2's.

Age isn't anything special...it just makes a difference on how easy it is to loose weight and recover 

BTW...One of the masters racers here who is 58 now upgraded to CAT 1 (again) when he was 55 and this weekend he posted the fastest time of all classes at an 11.5 mile ITT (just over 24 minutes)...I had the 5th fastest time on the day  ... Oh yea...he was the World 55+ Masters ITT champion a few years ago and the Masters 55+World RR Champion last year (or the year before, I don't remember).


----------



## thirstyman (May 6, 2007)

I started at 40. That was six years ago and I am continuing to get stronger. I truly believe that if I had not found the bike at that point in my life I would have been headed for middle age oblivion. I was always in good shape but had hip and knee issues that were preventing me from running like I used to (20 miles per week). that's all for now...I have to go knock up my sexy young wife.


----------



## PixelPaul (Oct 8, 2004)

I'm 42 and finally going to take the plunge and try some racing this summer. Been wanting to try road racing since my high school days when I had a friend who got interested in racing and I would tag along and watch. Had some success as a runner in high-school and college, then cross country skiing for a while after college, then career, relationships, family etc. Fast forward almost 25 years later, had knee surgery earlier this year and tired of being out of shape and feeling like crap. Don't really care at this point if I am competitive or not, but dammit I'm going to do it. If not now, when? A bit pathetic really, but I'm looking forward to being active and getting fit again.


----------



## lococarnitas (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm 47 and have been racing for about 2 years. I remember my first race. I'm not sure I lasted two laps. Now I'm competing with guys half my age and doing well. My advice is to keep your expectations realistic and have a plan. Having small achievable goals kept me on track.

_Always remember to protect your front wheel._


----------



## Sonomasnap (Feb 10, 2010)

Absolutely go for it. I am in my 4th season. 51 years old, 52 on my license, Cat3. Getting top 5 results in NYC masters races. Still getting stronger and definitely learning more every race I do. I got a power meter towards the end of my first year. I have a Carmichael coach and train year round. It is the best thing I have ever done and not only am I in great shape now but I have a huge group of really good friends, am on a great team and can't imagine not riding now that I am totally hooked.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

What's age got to do with it? If you can ride and think you might enjoy racing, try it and find out. Then take it from there. You're not getting any younger...


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

38 yrs old here and doing my first sanctioned race this Sunday. I did a few training races last season with a racing club and some local non sanctioned races, and am now going for gold baby. 

I think you already know that you can race and be competitive at 40, but I keyed in on the Masters field. If they invited you to join though, I guess they know you and think you can hang right? Or have the potential and drive to be able to hang. To me, a Masters field would be too much. Those dudes can really boogie and can be intimidating with all their experience and knowledge. If you have the time though, I say do it. You can learn a lot from those guys and I'll betcha you'll get super duper strong after this season. Oh man, I envy you, those dudes are going to beat the tar out of you so hard. A good challenge, whether you achieve or not, sounds like a great 40th birthday present to give to yourself. Better than the La-Z-Boy and flat screen that most guys would have their eye on.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Amateur racing isn't that big a deal. It just requires a bit of exercise. In my experience (a modicum), lower category road races are generally a little slower than lively club rides. Crits are a little different, but you can get used to those pretty fast, too. Just do it.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

foto said:


> Amateur racing isn't that big a deal. It just requires a bit of exercise. In my experience (a modicum), lower category road races are generally a little slower than lively club rides. Crits are a little different, but you can get used to those pretty fast, too. Just do it.


I actually think Crits are easier than Road Races. You will have a much easier time sitting in during a crit, than a road race. You might not be in contention to win a crit, but as the first race you do, I think it is a better choice for starting out. Road Races, especially if they are hilly, will tend to split apart, and rely more on the fitness of a rider. So stick with a criterium or circuit race that is relatively flat.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

go for it...especially if your friends on the team invited you they must think you're up to it. just pay attention to what's going on around, and don't be afraid to race aggressively. have fun!


----------



## dsantilli28 (Nov 16, 2001)

Glad to hear you have made the jump, I did last year and am loving it. It is a lot of work for sure but enjoyable and I ride with a great club. Having a plan is key as I didn't last year and it showed. Just did my first race this year and am ready for more


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I stared riding a bike at age 44 and started racing and actually winning a few at age 45. you've got 4 years experience and 5 years less age over me when I started racing so you should be just fine. It helped a lot that I'd played a lot of hockey before taking up cycling but I'm definitely nothing special athletically so if I can do alright most people with the time and enthusiasm can probably expect the same.
There's only one true way to find out though and posting on the Internet ain't it.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

With proper nutrition and training being as young as 40 don't mean squat. Look at the results of a few of your local races, guys over 40 can still be darn fast. I'm doing a race in two weeks, I'd rather ride with the cat 3's than the masters 35+, those guys would drop me like a bad habit. I'm as fast as I was at 44 as I was at 30, I just have to train much smarter.


----------



## Joemero (Jul 19, 2008)

The feedback is very motivational and greatly appreciated...I'm going for it!


----------



## rudedog55 (Aug 10, 2009)

I started triathlon at 38 and bike racing at 40, i am in the best shape i have been in in the last 20 years. It has made me a lot of new friends and I get a Doctors note once a year after my physical that tells me what i am doing will help me live longer. 

Started as a Cat 5 and hoping to upgrade to Cat 3 this year.

i would certainly start racing, i wish i started earlier, lol


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

Totally go for it if it doesn't interfere with your family life. If you don't have any kids, you're probably under booked anyway.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

I am lucky enough to know a guy who did his first race at, I believe, 84 years of age and became masters world champ and US national champ at 85 years young. ( take a bow, Carl Grove ). OP, what was your question again?


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

rudedog55 said:


> I started triathlon at 38 and bike racing at 40, i am in the best shape i have been in in the last 20 years. It has made me a lot of new friends and I get a Doctors note once a year after my physical that tells me what i am doing will help me live longer.
> 
> Started as a Cat 5 and hoping to upgrade to Cat 3 this year.
> 
> i would certainly start racing, i wish i started earlier, lol


Wait a second...You started as a 5???:skep:


----------



## rudedog55 (Aug 10, 2009)

foto said:


> Wait a second...You started as a 5???:skep:


Yup, i really shoulda started as a 6 or 7........


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Lesson:

About 5 years ago my friend, who was 44, started cycling. He kept making excuses on spending for a better bike. Mostly, his excuse was that he started too late and only had a few years of good cycling and would never become "good enough". 

He is now on his 6th frame.


----------



## Joemero (Jul 19, 2008)

BostonG said:


> 38 yrs old here and doing my first sanctioned race this Sunday. I did a few training races last season with a racing club and some local non sanctioned races, and am now going for gold baby.
> 
> I think you already know that you can race and be competitive at 40, but I keyed in on the Masters field. If they invited you to join though, I guess they know you and think you can hang right? Or have the potential and drive to be able to hang. To me, a Masters field would be too much. Those dudes can really boogie and can be intimidating with all their experience and knowledge. If you have the time though, I say do it. You can learn a lot from those guys and I'll betcha you'll get super duper strong after this season. Oh man, I envy you, those dudes are going to beat the tar out of you so hard. A good challenge, whether you achieve or not, sounds like a great 40th birthday present to give to yourself. Better than the La-Z-Boy and flat screen that most guys would have their eye on.


Better than the La-Z-Boy and flat screen....I love it!


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I really look forward to the lazy boy and big old flat screen _after_ the race!
I'm doing my first race since the year 2000 this Saturday, and I just turned 44. I know how bad it's going to hurt, but it'll either make me want to try harder or quit. I'm not a quitter.


----------



## 95zpro (Mar 28, 2010)

I started racing last year at the age of 40 and did not start to place until my last race of the season which was motivation for me to get a power meter and start to take training a little more seriously. Because of schedule I did an Ironman relay and only one rr so far but getting ready to hop into it hot and heavy. I recommend the power meter in order to help focus your training and to set specific targets. Oh and the age thing is really no big deal, being an ex-college track athlete you will be surprised that it's not the young guns but the old men that have 30,000+ miles in their legs that can put the hurt on you!!!!!


----------



## martinot (Aug 14, 2009)

Started cycling at 38 or 39. Started racing last year at 43. Moved to cat 4 3/4 of the season. Raced CX and moved from cat4 to cat 3 CX at the end of the season. Few road races done this year and just upgraded to cat3. Training makes a huge difference. I do racing spin sessions twice a week and put from 50 miles (winter) to 200 miles per week. Moved from Alpine skiing to XC skating to compliment cycling and actually have a blast!!! I am in best shape of my life (have always been fairly athletic) and in best mood too 
GO FOR IT.


----------



## Steamer19 (Oct 1, 2011)

Quite new to the forum but found this thread particularly interesting. I've just turned 40, have been mountain biking for the past 5 years or so but decided to buy a road bike this past fall to get cycling earlier in the year while the snow is still melting in the mountains.

Some friends talked me into my first race later this summer which is 140 km (just under 90 mi) and I'm wondering how to go about training for this. I've been doing a few rides in the 50 km (30 mi) range and this past weekend went up to a 95 km ride and felt fairly decent after that but could feel that the muscles were worn out. How do you go about extending your riding distance? Does every short ride help or do you need to keep doing longer and longer rides to get to that end point?


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Steamer19 said:


> Some friends talked me into my first race later this summer which is 140 km (just under 90 mi) and I'm wondering how to go about training for this. I've been doing a few rides in the 50 km (30 mi) range and this past weekend went up to a 95 km ride and felt fairly decent after that but could feel that the muscles were worn out. How do you go about extending your riding distance? Does every short ride help or do you need to keep doing longer and longer rides to get to that end point?


That doesn't sound like a race. It sounds like a charity group ride or maybe a fondo of some sort. So it is unlikely the pace will be crazy high. So really you just need to focus on doing some longer distance rides to get used to the time in the saddle. But most likely, there will be food stops along the way.

Now, real racing is a whole different animal. You need a racing license, it is fast, require specific training, and there aren't food/restroom stops along the way.


----------



## Sonomasnap (Feb 10, 2010)

nightfend said:


> and there aren't food/restroom stops along the way.


:thumbsup: Yes you have to eat and pee on the bike.


----------



## Margal (Mar 8, 2012)

I am 39 and just started road cycling and love it. But what is the reason you want to race? Is this just to keep you motivated to stay fit and healthy? Or you are talking about competitive level? If you put so much time, energy and dedication what you gonna get in return except to be fit, even if you win the race? I want to know because I am getting intimidated with this idea but need more information. Could someone please refer me to get more info about that cats you are talking about? Thanks


----------



## Sonomasnap (Feb 10, 2010)

You gave yourself the answer. People who race are very competitive. Every Cat is competitive and hard. If you don't want to put in the work (which is considerable), wake up really early, risk crashing, be surrounded by hyper competitive guys and ride so hard you think you will cough up a lung then you should not race. If all of that gets you psyched then jump in.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Sonomasnap said:


> You gave yourself the answer. People who race are very competitive. Every Cat is competitive and hard. If you don't want to put in the work (which is considerable), wake up really early, risk crashing, be surrounded by hyper competitive guys and ride so hard you think you will cough up a lung then you should not race. If all of that gets you psyched then jump in.


In my experience, bike racing is competitive, but not hyper competitive. A lot of people are satisfied with finishing with the group, and don't attack much. Pick-up basketball is much more intense as far as aggression goes, in my experience anyway.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Margal said:


> I am 39 and just started road cycling and love it. But what is the reason you want to race? Is this just to keep you motivated to stay fit and healthy? Or you are talking about competitive level? If you put so much time, energy and dedication what you gonna get in return except to be fit, even if you win the race? I want to know because I am getting intimidated with this idea but need more information. Could someone please refer me to get more info about that cats you are talking about? Thanks


It is actually very fun, winning or trying to win and losing, it is a real blast. But going on long, causal rides at slower paces, seeing the landscape change, having snacks, feeling the sun and the wind, that is really fun too. It's just something different to do, and it gets you strong, fast, and is a great way to meet people too. If you just started riding, and you don't know about racing yet, just find a group ride.


----------



## Steamer19 (Oct 1, 2011)

nightfend said:


> That doesn't sound like a race. It sounds like a charity group ride or maybe a fondo of some sort. So it is unlikely the pace will be crazy high. So really you just need to focus on doing some longer distance rides to get used to the time in the saddle. But most likely, there will be food stops along the way.
> 
> Now, real racing is a whole different animal. You need a racing license, it is fast, require specific training, and there aren't food/restroom stops along the way.


You're right, it is a fondo. My impression was that this was still a race of sorts although I will definitely be looking at it as more of a ride with friends as you suggest. There are stations along the way for food, hydration, rest, etc.

Thanks for the feedback. I suspected it came down to just getting used to being on the bike for that long and working your way up to that but appreciate the feedback.


----------

